# Cutting Bands/Tubes to Length



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is how I decide how long to cut bands/tubes.

First, determine the maximum stretch factor. I do this by measuring a section of the tube/band and then pulling that section until I can't stretch it any further and measuring the stretched length. In my last test, I stretched 2 inches of band to 12 inches. Divide the big number by the small one. In my case the stretch factor is 6:1 or 600%

Next, measure your draw length. I use a banded slingshot and a length of paracord. Tie a knot in one end of the paracord and pretend the knot is ammo. Pass the paracord under the hand holding the slingshot and through the forks, gripping it loosely, but tightly enough to prevent slack. With the knot in the pouch, draw the bands to you normal draw point, keeping the paracord taut. Relax and measure the length of paracord from the frame to the knot. Subtract the length of the folded pouch. This number will be you draw length.

Decide how you want to use the bands. As a rule of thumb, if you want absolute maximum power/velocity use 100%. For hunting or power with longer life, try 90~95%. For long life use 80~85%.

Cut the bands to match your draw and desired power/life. For this example, I will use 90% for high power. My draw is 36 inches. Here's the formula.

(draw / (stretch factor x %)) + tie allowance

Example: (36 / (6 x .9)) + 1.5 inch = 8.166 inches. This gives you a frame to pouch tie dimension of 6.66 inches.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great info thanks Henry!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you so much Henry! I find your posts to be quite informative, and very helpful, and I have learned much from you, and others on this forum!


----------



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

Do you recommend tapering? I'm looking for max power for 1/2" steel using Hygenic latex. My draw length is 30". The bands I have now are 8 inches after tying, and shoot 1/2" steel downrange very fast shooting butterfly . But held right under my ear, not so much


----------

